# It's Beginning to look a lot like Christmas(Pics)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been busy lately I am almost finished, I only have two sets of curtains let to make, but today was my last day of work until after the first of the year :hobbyhors .
Please don't look at all the mess under the table, my sewing room is in the back porch that we closed in, it still needs a lot of work.
MERRY CHRISTMAS
bopeep


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

You and the elves have been busy!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Hey are those hats Knifty Knitter hats? They look great!

donsgal


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

which one's mine?


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

Where's the order sheet?  


Wow, isn't it wonderful when it all comes together! Congrats on all your hard, steady work! Great presents for your family!! :goodjob:


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

If you are done will you PLEASE send your elves my way? I sure can use them... and you have done a wonderful job... now just to wrap huh????


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW - that is amazing - how long have you been working on that little lot?

hoggie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments.
Donsgal, yes those hats were made on my Knifty Knitter, I really love my set, I use them a lot.
Hoggie, I have been working pretty hard since September, I also work at a canvas shop full time, so this was done at night and on weekends.
MERRY CHRISTMAS
bopeep
Thought you might like to see a couple of the quilts opened up, this one is for DS1








And this one is for DS2


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

wow your quilts are awsome and i like your hats to buy the way!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice indeed. Especially seeing them opened up.

I am sure the boy/man getting the tractor one will truely love it. I like the way you placed the cut out blocks to get the effect.

The cross is nice also, but just not quite as dramatic colorwise.

You do good work.

Angie


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow...I am so impressed by all that you've done! Very nice!


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Great job! What an accomplishment!

They all look great--I love the raggedy quilts!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like you've been busy! Everything looks very nice.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Amazing! There's a ton of love and effort sitting on that table, you've done yourself proud, I love the JD quilt!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I just wanted to let you know they Loved the quilts, I will see if I can post some pics later.
bopeep


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

What a wonderful bunch of gifts!


----------

